# sharks from the surf



## clawdad (Mar 15, 2010)

Are there any shark hunters fishing from the surf that can lend advice on maybe when, where and best methods. I know its not allowed in Horry county, but where close is decent, Is Huntington or Pawleys decent spots. Not looking to land Jaws, but would love to try sharks in the 3 ft range or so.


----------



## captmark (Oct 10, 2008)

clawdad said:


> Is Huntington or Pawleys decent spots. Not looking to land Jaws, but would love to try sharks in the 3 ft range or so.


Both are good spots, I don't start till the temp heats up.
Water temp near 80 and they will be going. End of May.....
We yak the baits out.

On the right side of this page read The HandBook......
Everything you need to know. Maybe Power fisherman
will chime in? He wrote the book......

http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/

p.m. if you need more ???


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

*captmark*

Sent ya a pm


----------



## firefighter5765 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Good info*

Capt Mark
Great info on shark fishing, been hoping to find something on rigs and set up for surf fishing for sharks. My 11 yo daughter caught one last year 31 1/2" off Tybee and she is "hooked" on surf fishing now. We are looking for bigger ones this year.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep check out the shark handbook...

You'll find plenty of sharks when the water warms up from 3-4 ft if you're fishing cutbait. You can also yak it out hundreds of yards and target the big fish if you have the gear for it.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

If you have the muscle and the rod, set up with 6oz lead/6oz bait and throw it as far as you can...At least that is what I am going to do


----------



## captmark (Oct 10, 2008)

firefighter5765 said:


> Capt Mark
> Great info on shark fishing, been hoping to find something on rigs and set up for surf fishing for sharks. My 11 yo daughter caught one last year 31 1/2" off Tybee and she is "hooked" on surf fishing now. We are looking for bigger ones this year.


That's cool, the little one's always freak out 
Opens up a whole new world for them.........
Make sure you have a Great De-hooker.
Good Luck and post a photo of Her with the prize!!!


----------



## DustMan3 (Aug 30, 2009)

spydermn said:


> If you have the muscle and the rod, set up with 6oz lead/6oz bait and throw it as far as you can...At least that is what I am going to do


Thats what I do, 15ft rod, big line, home made leader, 8oz sinker,cut bait and let it rip. But I would really like to try the yak method


----------



## clawdad (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you guys all so much for all the info (its greatly appreciated), Ive lived at the beach 15 years was an avid bass fisherman years ago, just started the surf fishing last summer and love the relaxation of awaiting a big bite instead of the constant activity of catching spot, gives me time to enjoy a beer!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

Nice Blacktip, Captn.


----------



## firefighter5765 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok, got some free time tomorrow and going to go to look for some sharks in the surf. Would it be worth going out to St. Simmons/Jekyl Island area or do you guys think there may be a couple in the northern part of Ga around Tybee? Also, how important is water temps and if so, what temps should they be around?


----------



## hooper (Mar 20, 2004)

*Sharkin 101*

A guy named Russ Britt set up a site called the Hatteras Drumchunker with a lot of stuff on shark fishing.
Info including gear, rigging, identifying,"midnight dentistry on toothy critters" and such.

Russ is no longer with us,but he left a lot of priceless information.

http://www.atlanticanglers.com/russ/A_Hatteras_Drumchunker.htm

hope this helps.


hooper


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I forgot about that. It was so sad to hear Russ' story . Never got to meet him but he a a great bit of knowledge for his short time here.

I have "stolen" a lot of my shark info from that sight, esp about how to rig and where to fish...when to fish. 

Best of luck, to all and remember, no fish is worth a piece of your leg or worse!


----------



## clawdad (Mar 15, 2010)

Great info Hooper!!!!!


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

BTW IMHO screw the dehooker when it comes to biters unless they are tiny!

Cut the line as close as possible and don't use stainless hooks. They will rust out in a day or two, the sharks really wont care, and you will keep all your fingers and legs!


----------



## DustMan3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Amen Spydermn, I like my fingers too, Ill try to get the hook out but if I cant I really dont worry because the hooks will rust out very fast


----------



## clawdad (Mar 15, 2010)

Finally, I dont fish there, but i enjoy watchin the action on GC Pier, finally watched a guy cleaning whiting and tossin the waste over the pier and some nice sharks anxiously waiting below, had me anxious also as i heading out to try the surf for the first shark of the year (in georgetown of course). Nothing yet, but that water is approaching 70 quickly.


----------

